# Tethering Issue



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

First, I pay for tethering. 
Second, I've reproduced this on AOSP and Sense based ROM's. 
Third I've experienced this on the 605.1 and 605.5 radios
Lastly it happens on 3g and 4g.

When I turn on tethering my mobile network constantly resets the connection. This usually happens after tethering for a while so I'm wondering if its a heat issue. However the phone doesn't feel warm...


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

michaelkahl said:


> First, I pay for tethering.
> Second, I've reproduced this on AOSP and Sense based ROM's.
> Third I've experienced this on the 605.1 and 605.5 radios
> Lastly it happens on 3g and 4g.
> ...


Maybe post of logcat log in your roms dev thread might help you. There was a Blog about how to do it here somewhere but i cant find the blog section at all. I will post it if i find it.

HA HA I found it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1219-howto-post-a-helpful-logcat-directly-from-your-phone-for-noobs-like-me/page__hl__%2Blogcat+%2Bposting__fromsearch__1

Here's how using ADB: http://nookdevs.com/NookColor_USB_ADB


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll take a look at that tonight, thanks for the advice.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

oh by the way what kernel are you using. There are a few that have USB tethering broken right now. I know Imo's 5.0 - 5.0.3 are broken.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

just tossing in my 2 cents, im also wondering if its a tower based problem. I live in NYC and tether almost every day while at work and it is flawless, but i had gone down to Orlando Florida for a week and had pretty much the exact same issue as the OP states

once I arrived back home it was all normal use from there


----------



## razgueado (Jul 20, 2011)

michaelkahl said:


> First, I pay for tethering.
> Second, I've reproduced this on AOSP and Sense based ROM's.
> Third I've experienced this on the 605.1 and 605.5 radios
> Lastly it happens on 3g and 4g.
> ...


I get similar behavior on both MIUI 1.11.12 and CM7 if I have my work computer (Win7) connected and then connect my Nook Color (CM7 nightlies).

Connection stops, I hit the Data toggle, everything comes back, then moments later have to do it again. And again. And again. Once I disconnect the Nook, the tethering is stable.

I haven't taken the time to really dig into this, because I only need the Nook connected to get updates. Will dig around later today and see what I can find. Since I doubt the Nook itself is the problem, I'm thinking it has to do with multiple devices connecting. Since it's on CM7 and MIUI, I suspect it to find it's a Thunderbolt issue rather than an OS issue.

My WiFi hotspot is configured with WPA2 PSK. Default is no security. Is it possible multiple devices are connecting on your tether and you're experiencing the same condition as I?


----------

